# ext3 kein ext2 ?? *SOLVED*

## 2u14

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin absolut neu auf dem Gebiet Linux u. Gentoo, also entschuldigung für eine evtl. "unsinnige" Frage.

Habe Gentoo genau nach dem Handbook installiet. Nach der Grub installation und nem reboot nun folgender Fehler: http://www.wilkening.gmxhome.de/geninst/err01.jpg (140kb)

die Platte ist folgend partitioniert:

/dev/hda1  ext2  /boot  32Mb

/dev/hda2  swap           530Mb

/dev/hda3  ext3 /          57Gb

und auch in der fstab richtig eingegeben.

Was kann ich nun tun?

2u14Last edited by 2u14 on Thu Apr 14, 2005 7:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slick

Dir fehlt der devfsd, der wird seit dem Release 2005.0 nicht mehr automatisch mitinstalliert, wahrscheinlich weil man udev benutzen sollte. 

Lösung: Von CD booten, ins System chrooten und emerge devfsd ausführen. Oder halt die Alternative udev ansehen.

EDIT:

siehe auch https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-327790.htmlLast edited by slick on Sat Apr 23, 2005 8:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bloody_Viking

Hallo,

In der Install Doku steht noch das hier:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (Mit einem 2.6.x Kernel)
> 
> File systems --->
> ...

 

Läßt man die Kernel Option Automatically mount at boot weg müßte es mit UDEV funktionieren!

Gruß

Bloody

----------

## tuxmonkeyy

hatte ich auch...bei mir hats mit dem funktioniert! 

 [*] /dev file system support (OBSOLETE)

[*] Automatically mount at boot

greets

----------

## 2u14

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Ich werde es heut Abend mal in Ruhe ausprobieren.

Thx 2u14

----------

## moe

Musst nicht unbedingt von Live-CD booten, du kannst auch im Grub-Menü über deinem Eintrag e drücken, dann bei der Zeile "kernel .." nochmal e, und dann dort root=/dev/hda3 in root=/dev/discs/disc0/part3 ändern. Das ist allerdings nur temporär, also beim nächsten Neustart solltest du devfs/udev eingerichtet haben oder du musst es nochmal ändern..

Zu devfs vs. udev: Devfs ist zwar obsolete, aber funktioniert in 99% der Fälle problemfrei, udev nur in 95%. Da du ja Anfänger bist, ist es vielleicht besser erstmal devfs zu benutzen und später irgendwann zu wechseln. Und in der Kernelconfig muss für devfs zumindestens

[*] /dev file system support (OBSOLETE)

aktiviert sein, 

[ ] Automatically mount at boot

kann aus bleiben, dann muss man zwar in der grub config "devfs=mount" in der Zeile mit "kernel.." anhängen, man muss aber beim späteren Wechsel auf udev nichts im Kernel ändern, bzw. kann mit demselben Kernel devfs und udev verwenden.

HTH Maurice

----------

## 2u14

Problem SOLVED

Habs mit einem boot per LiveCD gemacht. 

Das mit dem ï¿½ndern der grub.conf hat nicht funktioniert.

Vielen Dank an alle die mir gehofen haben.

2u14

06.05.05: Hab die Alternative gefunden: udev

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/udev-guide.xml

----------

